# One more 'what would you do' question - Found does :)



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Did I ever say we are terrible at making decisions? haha...

I'll try not to write a book about this LOL

We were trying to decide to buy two nice percentage doelings or two fullbloods. After considering it, and talking with the kids and getting opinions on here, we decided to look for 2 fullblood doelings, since we don't have a fullblood other than our buck.

These are for our kids. We want them to be able to eventually breed some decent 4-H goats and so we don't have to buy every year. Not looking to get crazy, or buy top quality goats, just nice doelings that have the potential to place decently.

Looked at some yesterday and fell in LOVE. They have a small herd of quality show goats, ???
One of their does had triplet doelings about 3 weeks ago, I believe this doe may hold a champion status.
First doeling their daughter is keeping to show <she wanted a solid red and finally got one  >.
Second one is HUGE compared to the other two, they think she'll do well in sanctioned shows, and would like to show her, so her price is more than what we're willing to pay.
Third one is nice, traditional, and her color/markings look just like my son's percentage doeling Lyrica - similar in age yet this one is possibly taller/longer and is definitely wider.
They showed us what to look for when selecting a doeling, and were very helpful - didn't try to push the doeling off on us, or anything, which was very comforting. They have her yearling sister who is also very nice, mama is very nice. Since they breed for breeding show quality they breed for fast growing does, something else that was a + for me.
I really like her, my kids really like her.
They want $150 more than what we had talked about spending on a doeling <$350 each doeling>.

We'd have to find her a buddy that IS within or a little less expensive than our budget.

My husband thinks for that kind of $$ we should look into getting 2 yearling's instead. But I think we'd run into the same issue, sure he's willing to pay a lot more for a nice yearling, still I think they are going to be costly. He wants something we can breed in the fall.
I do too, but I just don't know. Something keeps telling me it would be better for us to invest in doelings.

I just don't know what we should do. It's so frustrating, and I'm not finding much in our area! I skim through craigslist in our state nearly every day, I've contacted some breeders, most live an hour away at the least.

I keep telling myself there are 2 goats out there for my kids......SOMEWHERE LOL

I thought we had plenty of time to find something, but the first breeder I contacted was a total disappointment, waited almost a month to see those animals and again, I was so disappointed 

IF we go with doelings..the 4-H breeding stock registration paper is due June 1st. We'd have to have the doelings registered in the kids names and papers in hand by that day so they can make copies.

Clocks ticking!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: One more 'what would you do' question*

Now I could be wrong but I see in our area alot of full blood doelings and yearlings selling for almost the same price and I would almost rather have the yearling. But that is just me. My fair does not require registered animals so I like percentages better usually. Good luck with your search I am sure there are some nice ones out there.


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: One more 'what would you do' question*

Kids don't win, get tired of showing, so some nice animals will come up for sale. Just depends on your area. If you have a nice buck, then the doeling now might be a better deal, better luck in the ring for the kids, etc.... Can you do one kid and one yearling? Two different classes, so the Human kids are not competing against one another and can help each other out, since they could both share in ownership and awards.....


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: One more 'what would you do' question*

Yup that was my advice-get 1 doeling..wait and find a nice yearling.

That way your kids get a cute doeling and you and your husband get a doe that can produce some babies. :greengrin: But..you have some rather nice doelings at your house right now :wink:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: One more 'what would you do' question*

Going to add in my 2cents...

You want doelings, hubby wants yearlings....Get inbetween! You really don't know how a young kid is going to grow once it is sold. Stress, change in feed, and other things can really damper the growing stage. I'm sure some people will disagree with me...but, thats just the way I feel. I honestly hate putting money down on young kids, because you really don't know how they are going to change, and its so easy to lose a young kid, which is losing an investment. I would much rather go for a 6 month old or a yearling.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: One more 'what would you do' question*

Thanks everyone I appreciate it! I'm keeping my options open when looking and contacting people. It's funny how months ago I was always seeing goats we liked, and now...all I am finding are bucklings and wethers LOL

One breeder is supposed to send me pictures of what doelings she has left. Somehow I didn't see her email reply to me from last week until last night <I'm getting way too much junk mail in my email inbox  >.

I really do like the doeling we looked at the other day, I like that she's from fast growing genetics, she's a triplet, her dam so far seems to have doelings, she's just as nice as her sisters, just a little smaller than the biggest one <someone's gonna be big, someone's gotta be smaller LOL>. Plus when she is 100lbs. they would let us have a free breeding to one of their bucks. They have some very lovely young bucks 

She'd need a buddy that isn't too far off in age/size that she can befriend. 
We've considered getting 2 doelings and an adult doe, but it really pushes our limit, as we had previously agreed on the maximum number of goats we'd keep. But we pretty much decided that we don't want to keep a buck year round, just during breeding season, so that would open our limit up a bit, since one buck is like having 2 does LOL.

Hopefully we find something soon though, because it makes me a little nervous, I'll admit. The 4-H project registration is due on June 1st, we have to have the goats registration paper at that time in the kids name so the 4-H leader can make a copy.
The kids can't share a goat either  It has to be registered in one child's name only or it can't be considered their project. 
Plus the free health certificate inspection is in early May, the goats have to be tattooed and have a scrapie tag before we go.
I know there are goats out there for us....gotta find them LOL


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: One more 'what would you do' question*

Well because of some issues we're having with our oldest daughter, she is NOT getting a second doeling, and is lucky she is going to get to show one at all 
However, I do want to get my son a doeling, and thinking we will possibly buy the doeling I mentioned from the show string.

My husband still wants an adult doe to replace the one we are selling. I have a breeder I am going to call in a few minutes that have nice goats. If they don't have anything, then we may be looking at some other does who have kids on them.
They aren't top quality looking does, but we want to possibly check them out anyway, could be good for breeding 'meat kids' but also their kids are by a very nice buck, kids are supposed to be nice looking, so we'll see what happens.

Besides that I am just not finding anything near us  My husband only gets one day off a week, so it's hard to plan a trip more than an hour- hour and a half away.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: One more 'what would you do' question*

Thought I'd post that we FINALLY put a deposit down on 2 fullblood doelings! They were born right after Christmas, and we'll bring them home in a few weeks. They are both traditional out of a nice traditional doe & red buck. I didn't think to grab my camera, so we don't have any pictures of them.

Now we're going to start plotting out a pen for them, and make a rain/shade shelter. I don't want to turn them out with the girls and them get beat up/picked on, and I want them to be away from the others so all they have to worry about is getting used to us. 
It will also help with the fact they will have a better quality hay <well I hope if I can find some!>, and they'll have access to more grain than the girls that won't be shown in 4-H.
Hoping to eventually be able to put the percentage doelings in with them when we wean, but we'll see how that goes, heh... Our oldest just turned a month old, so it'll be a couple more months.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

That's great! Be sure to post pics when you get them home haha


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hi5:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Dani and Pam! If all goes well, we'll pick them up April 15th


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is great news..... good luck.. :hi5:  :thumb:


----------

